# Convoy L6 Mod, How to double your lux!!



## vestureofblood (Aug 24, 2016)

Just thought I would share this build info with everyone  



Get your own, stock or with shown upgrades here.



If you have any questions just let me know


----------



## Ladd (Aug 24, 2016)

You have the mod mojo. Not to mention upcoming movie star! Nicely done video.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Aug 24, 2016)

Hmm, I might grab one of the smooth reflectors to try out. Great video as usual.


----------



## nfetterly (Aug 24, 2016)

Great video, nice work. I've got an L6, it's a great light and for the price it's a fantastic light. Nice job making it better.

Be interested in the reflector and may try boosting power. Thanks!


----------



## SG Hall (Aug 24, 2016)

Great video again Matt, thanks for sharing your considerable knowledge with the community.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice vid! Your video editing and narration is excellent. You don't clutter up the soundtrack with excited babble.

Well done.

P.S. Looks like the dedome caused a bit of tint-shift.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2016)

Matt you make it look so easy! I just sent my 4000lumen super duper Mag back to you today youll have it Mon or Tues for the dedome. The L6 already is such a massive beam its kinda hard to use around here. Do you by any chance have any of the super secret squirrel 69.5mm 5200mah protected Keeppowers in stock?


----------



## vestureofblood (Aug 25, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> Nice vid! Your video editing and narration is excellent. You don't clutter up the soundtrack with excited babble.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> P.S. Looks like the dedome caused a bit of tint-shift.



Thanks for the feedback. It really helps to know what people like and what they think could improve. So far the consensus seems to be faster is better.



CelticCross74 said:


> Matt you make it look so easy! I just sent my 4000lumen super duper Mag back to you today youll have it Mon or Tues for the dedome. The L6 already is such a massive beam its kinda hard to use around here. Do you by any chance have any of the super secret squirrel 69.5mm 5200mah protected Keeppowers in stock?



No squirrels here at the moment?


----------



## liteboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Great post and video! I'm certainly in for a modded version when you have these back in stock


----------



## Wendee (Aug 25, 2016)

That was interesting to watch! Thanks! I had wondered how de-doming and power boosts were done and now I know.

Once I'm no longer afraid to use multi-cell lights, I'll probably buy the L6. I've been watching posts about it since it was released. 

I didn't know that you did modifications or that you had a store! Very cool!  Off I go to browse your site... 

Thanks for doing this video.


----------



## ven (Aug 25, 2016)

Awesome vid Matt, thanks for taking the time and sharing your knowledge


----------



## Poppy (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey Matt, thanks for sharing your knowledge. You made a great set of videos.
Thanks!


----------



## Icarus (Sep 4, 2016)

Interesting video. :thumbsup:


----------



## vestureofblood (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you for the feed back everyone


----------



## liteboy (Sep 9, 2016)

Matt, pls check your email.


----------



## vestureofblood (Sep 9, 2016)

liteboy said:


> Matt, pls check your email.




Message sent 


L6 is back in stock at Adventure Sport.


----------



## vestureofblood (Sep 17, 2016)

Bump...


----------



## arKmm (Oct 25, 2016)

Is there anyone who has the de-domed version of the NW Convoy L6?

I was about to purchase the NW L6 from AS with both the de-dome and boost options, but I'm having second thoughts based on what the tint will be like post de-doming. Thinking it might be better to go for CW if the NW ends up becoming WW post mod?


----------



## Weld Inspector (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice video
I had read instructions that said to leave the emitter in gasoline overnight and it would dissolve the dome I found that to be a little extreme.


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 26, 2016)

arKmm said:


> Is there anyone who has the de-domed version of the NW Convoy L6?
> 
> I was about to purchase the NW L6 from AS with both the de-dome and boost options, but I'm having second thoughts based on what the tint will be like post de-doming. Thinking it might be better to go for CW if the NW ends up becoming WW post mod?



Hi arKmm,
It depends on what you feel is warm really. De-doming in this manner will shift the tint about 400ish degrees. So 5000K-4600k. I always felt like 4000K is about where we entered "warm" turf.


----------



## niktak11 (Oct 26, 2016)

What current do you boost these to?


----------



## arKmm (Oct 26, 2016)

WIth the de-dome and boost options on a NW from your website, what does it bring the lumen/lux to and what is the equivalent throw distance as per the ANSI standard?


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 29, 2016)

niktak11 said:


> What current do you boost these to?



Typical is around 6.3 amp.



arKmm said:


> WIth the de-dome and boost options on a NW from your website, what does it bring the lumen/lux to and what is the equivalent throw distance as per the ANSI standard?



If you do both mods the lumen count remains about the same. Boosting the driver current would gain you about 400 lumens or so in output, but de-doming actually causes a slight loss. The lux or range of the neutral would be about 90% of the what the cool white is so 640 meters for the neutral if my math is correct.


----------



## arKmm (Oct 29, 2016)

Apologies for all the questions!

If the boost only adds a negligble amount to the output, is it better value for money to just go for the de-dome option and not worry about the boost on your website?

Also, what was the throw distance on the stock NW?


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 31, 2016)

arKmm said:


> Apologies for all the questions!
> 
> If the boost only adds a negligble amount to the output, is it better value for money to just go for the de-dome option and not worry about the boost on your website?
> 
> Also, what was the throw distance on the stock NW?



No apologies needed. If you're only going to go for one of the two I'd say that the de-dome will have a more dramatic effect. I've not measured the 5000k myself, but someone PM'd me the otherday and said they got 65,000 lux which translates to a 509 meter beam distance from the factory.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 13, 2017)

Bump...


----------

